# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türklerin Anadolu'yu Yurtlaştırmaları

## veli

yurrt.jpg
Malazgirt Savaşı sonrasından şimdiye kadar, Türklerin de ne ölçüde ve nasıl yerleşik hale geldiklerinin kısa bir hikayesini verdiğimizde bir bakıma Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesi'ne bir başka açıdan bakmış olacağız. Ama bizim asıl ilgi alanımız, "Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesi" değildir. Biz, bugünkü toplum ruh halimizde göçebeliğin izlerini, psikolojimizdeki göçebeliğin maddi zeminlerini gösterebilmek amacıyla, göçebe geçmişimizin aslında ne kadar yakınımızda, yanı başımızda olduğunu anlatmak için bu konuyla ilgiliyiz.


Göçebeliğimiz de kendimize özgüdür
* Türkün göçebeliği
* Muhabbet ehliyiz
* Türkün internet sevdası
* Başlarken

Türklerin niye Orta-Asya'dan göç ettikleri bitmek bilmeyen bir tartışma konusudur. Aynı şekilde Türklerin Anadolu'ya ilk ne zaman geldikleri, Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesi süreci ve bu sürecin başlangıcı da tartışmalıdır. Biz konumuza yeterince eğilebilmek için bu tartışmalara dalmaktan ziyade üzerinde mutabakat sağlanan noktaları belirtip geçeceğiz. Bu tartışmalarda mutabakat sağlanan noktalar, Türklerin Orta-Asya'da genel olarak göçebe-hayvancı-savaşçı, soy-sopa göre örgütlenmiş topluluklar olarak yaşadıkları, kuraklık, nüfus artışı, iç-çekişmeler ve son olarak Moğol saldırılarının başlaması gibi nedenlerle batıya doğru birbirlerini göçe zorladıkları ve uzun zaman önce başlayan Türk akıncılarının vur-kaçlarının nihayet 1071'de Malazgirt Savaşı'ndan sonra meyvesini verdiği ve bu tarihten itibaren Anadolu kapılarının onlara açıldığı, sayıları tam olarak bilinmese de yaklaşık yüz elli yıllık zaman içinde yüz binlerce göçebe Türk'ün Anadolu'yu baştanbaşa doldurduğudur. Zaten 12. yüzyıldan başlayarak Batılı yazarlar da Anadolu'ya "Türkiye" diyeceklerdir. 

Anadolu coğrafyası, dağların, verimli vadilerin ve denize akan ırmakların bulunduğu bu topraklar, göçebeler için oldukça cazipti. Bizanslılar tüm çabalarına rağmen göçebe akınlarını engelleyemediler. Anadolu'nun ortası ve doğusu, çoğu zaman birbirleriyle savaşan ama bazen Bizans'a ve Haçlılara karşı işbirliği yapabilen Selçuklular, Danişmendliler, Mengücekler, Saltuklular, Artuklular tarafından Türkleştiriliyordu. Selçuklular dışındaki beyliklerin ellerinde bulunan şehirler ve bölgeler de kısa zaman sonra onların denetimine girecekti. 

Selçukluların 1176'da Miryakefalon'da Bizans'a karşı elde ettiği zaferden sonra, artık Gediz'in, Menderes'in, Sakarya'nın civarındaki tüm topraklar göçebelerin yaylakları ve kışlakları olmuştu. Doğu ve İç Anadolu'dan sonra, Ege de göçebeler tarafından doldurulmuştu. Hatta coğrafya koşulları Türkmenlere daha çok batı yönünde yayılmak için geniş olanaklar tanıyordu. 1300 yılına kadar Akdeniz, Karadeniz ve Ege kıyıları dahil tüm Batı eyaletleri, İzmir ve Trabzon dışında, Türkmenler tarafından tamamen alınacaktı.

Bu arada bilhassa Melikşah'ın cülusunu takiben Anadolu'nun doğudan gelen ve çoğunluğu Oğuz olan Türk kitleleri tarafından iskanı sürüyordu. Süleyman Şah, Orta Anadolu steplerine Türk kabilelerini yerleştiriyor, göçebeleri toprağa bağlamak, karışıklıkları önlemek, toplumsal ve ekonomik bir düzen oluşturabilmek amacıyla, aşiretleri parçalayarak, askeri iktalar tesis ediyordu. Anadolu'nun Kuzey taraflarına Bozok, Güney taraflarına Üçok boyları yerleştirildi. Bu yerleştirmelerde Oğuz aşiretlerini parçalama siyaseti de güdüldü. Göçebelerden başka Batı Türkistan'da ziraatle uğraşan köylü ve kasabalı halk da Anadolu'ya eski Orta Asya ziraat kültürünü getirerek, Orta Asya'daki köy ve kasaba adlarını verdikleri yerleşimler kurdular. Bugün Anadolu'da Türklerin kurdukları bu köyceğiz, köy ve kasaba adları hala sürmektedir.

Kılıç Arslan'ın ölümünden (1192) önce oğulları arasında ülkeyi paylaştırma girişimi sırasındaki belgeden, o zamana kadar Selçukluların Konya, Tokat, Niksar, Kayseri, Sivas, Aksaray, Malatya, Niğde, Ankara, Uluborlu, Ereğli, Amasya'da şehir yerleşimlerini ele geçirdiklerini anlayabiliyoruz. Tüm bu şehirler ve bunlardan sonra Selçuklu idaresine katılacak diğer şehirler, hepsi de eski Hıristiyan kentleriydi. Türkler gelip buralara yerleşmişler, istisnalar dışında, çoğunlukla adlarını bile değiştirmeye gerek görmemişlerdi. Selçuklular döneminde Anadolu'daki Türk yerleşiminin izlediği çizgiyi, köy ve şehir hayatı ve bunların Orta-Asya'daki kökenleri hakkında, bu söylediklerimize ilaveten, birçok başka ayrıntılı bilgi, araştırmacılar tarafından ortaya konmuştur. Türklerin Anadolu'ya yerleşimleri, neredeyse gün gün bilinmektedir. Bu bilgiler arasında en önemlilerinden birisi de Türkler geldiğinde Anadolu'nun büyük ölçüde boş ve harap olduğu, yerli halkla Türk göçebeler arasında kayda değer bir didişme, çatışma olmadığıdır. Neyse, devam edelim.
1230'lar yeni bir göçebe dalgasını birlikte getirdi. Moğolların önünden kaçan Harzemliler ve binlerce göçebe sürüleriyle birlikte Anadolu platosunu doldurmaya başladılar. 1230-1240 yıllarında göçebeler Selçuklu'ya karşı Babai isyanlarına giriştiler. Selçuklu, göçebeleri güçlükle bastırmıştı ki, 1243'te Kösedağ'da Moğollara yenildiler. 1250'de Anadolu'ya, yaşayanları daha da batıya doğru gitmeye zorlayan dev bir göçebe dalgası daha geldi.

Anadolu'ya gelen göçebe Türkmen beylerinin köylerde yaşayıp çiftçilik yapmaktansa kentlerde yerleşmeyi seçtikleri, onların yönetimi döneminde ekonomi ve ticaret kadar kültürel hayatta da bir canlanma olduğu kesindir. Kentleri ele geçirmeye, kentlerde bir hukuk düzeni kurmaya çalışmışlar, fethettikleri kentlerin surlarını mümkün olduğunca çabuk onarmışlar, buralara garnizonlar kurarak, valiler atamışlar, siyasal, kültürel ve ekonomik merkezler oluşturmak için çabalamışlardır. Adlarına para bastırmış, ticari hayatın düzenini sağlamak için ortak ağırlık ve ölçü birimleri oluşturmuşlar; kendilerine özgü denilebilecek bir toprak kullanımı, vergileme ve vakıf sistemi getirmişler, kente özgü bir dinsel yaşam ve ahilik gibi teşkilatlar kurmuşlar, hanlar, kervansaraylar, köprüler, çarşılar yaptırmışlardır. Evet, Türk yöneticileri ve halkı kent yaşamında yer almaktadır ama bu, Türk yöneticilerin kent hayatına verdikleri önemden ziyade siyaset etme ve egemenlik usulüyle ilgili olsa gerektir. Kaldı ki, bu kentlerin oluşumunda ve yaşamında Türkler kadar daha önce buralarda yaşayan insanlar ve İran'dan Moğol ve Harezmlilerin baskısıyla gelen aristokrasi ve kentliler de rol oynuyordu. Kentlerdeki esnaf yaşamı, Grek ve Ermeni esnafla, İran'dan gelen kentlilerin etkileşimi sonucu oluşmuştu. Zaman içinde İrani unsurlar özellikle kültür alanında belirleyici olmaya başlamışlardı. Başta Celaleddin-i Rumi gibi din büyükleri, aydınlar olmak üzere, saray çevresi ve aristokrasi Farsça yazıp konuşuyordu; kent halkı bile Farsça biliyordu. Fars kültürüne kapılmanın etkisi, Kılıçarslan'ın oğullarından başlayarak Saray'da çocuklara Farsça adlar konulmasına neden olmuştu. Büyük Türkmen Oğuz kitleleri kentlerin dışında yaşıyor, dolayısıyla kent toplumunun ve kültürünün de dışında kalıyorlardı. Gerek Selçukluların iskan siyasetinden gerekse Türkler olarak ikinci planda kalmaktan hiç hoşnut değillerdi ve sürekli isyan ediyorlardı. Zor kullanmak dahil her yola başvuran Selçuklular, gerektiğinde aşiret reislerine resmi ünvanlar veriyor ya da onları saray hizmetlerine alıyordu. Ama başarılı olamadılar, üstelik devlet yönetimi giderek Farslılaştı ve yabancı unsurların eline geçti, Türkmen düşmanlığı hakim oldu ve Türkmen-Selçuklu gerilimi devamlılık kazandı.

----------

